# Hara Jerdoni catfish



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

little spiny catfish belongs to hara catfish family, also called hillstream catfish, or moth catfish, but moth catfish is actually another catfish from different region of south asia.
Do anybody actually have this fish n have more info about? I can't find much info about this fish on the internet. only info I know is above and they are from fast current, sandy bottom, oxygenated water, nocturnal and the smallest from six species of hara catfish. If any one has them, how do they behave in a plant tank, with other fish or shrimp?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have two,they are so small and cute. They look sort of like an anchor when you look down on them. They can sometimes be found in the day hiding on a leaf, or under a stone usually. They are carnivorous from what I can tell. I feed frozen Hikari Bloodworms, and I raise Grindal worms for the tank. Along with lots of other good foods. They do not bother my fish at all. Baby shrimp perhaps, their mouth is pretty small for a catfish. I have kept amanos,green lace, and bamboo shrimp in this tank. My other small shrimp did eventually get picked off in this tank, but I blame my morpho tetras. I recently added back a couple RCS & some tigers, since I only have two morphos left. So far the adults are ok.


----------

